# Mexican Dwarf Orange Crayfish, Cambarellus patzcuarensis



## Jonathanrey

I have these available to sell or trade. Let me know

Thanks,
Jonathan
[email protected]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## petlover516

Cool.


----------



## rabidCRAB

hey do you still have these? can you tell us more about them? any more pictures?


----------



## jrodriguez

thats awsome...but dont have any room


----------



## AquaticLife

I am in Livermore CA and have marmokrebs if you want to trade


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

you know this was over a year ago, right?


----------

